# Hi--welcome friends



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

I have given this site to some friends--make them feel welcome if they stop by.ThanksDebbie


----------



## hurting (Jan 24, 2002)

DebbieHello Everyone is posting on Calm's site, I didn't regester right, I wanted it to show Robin but it will show hurting, I know you know that is me anyway. So how are you doing? I sent you an e-mail, I wanted your opinion so e-mail me back when you can ok? Well your probably sound asleep by now, I wish I was. I'll talk to you in the morning. Good Night, sleep well.







HugsRobin


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Robin,Stick around--there are very nice people here. Even if they arnt here that much. This is where i came and got so very much help when i was originally DX.I dont know what i would have done without them here.Debbie


----------



## hurting (Jan 24, 2002)

Debbie Thanks for the welcome, can you ask anything here or is it mainly about Fibro. and chronic fatigue? I wouldn't doubt that I have both but not dx with either yet, got enough now







I hear you still have your tummy problem? I still have this feeling sick on and off and so tired all the time, all I want to do is sleep all the time







Well I suppose I will take a nap now







I'll talk to you later. Take care.HugsRobin


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey Robin,You can ask whatever you want to. Many here have other health issues.Glad to see you here







See you after your nap.Debbie


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Robin. You can ask any health questions/concerns here. We don't have all the answers, but at least we can offer whatever has worked,or at least give a little support. If it is a non-health question/concern, you can post at our Meeting Place here. Glad you stopped by.







M.


----------



## hurting (Jan 24, 2002)

Hello Moldie Thanks for the welcome. I'll ask away then







I'll read some posts and maybe I can help someone too, I don't know much about the topics here at the top but I'd like to learn. I'll have to check out your meeting place here too. Well I hope your feeling well and thanks again for the warm welcome, take care.







HugsRobin


----------



## hurting (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Debbie I took a long nap, still feel tired though







with all the sleeping I've been doing lately I should be all rested up. I like these Graemlins here. I'm drinking my 24 oz. Cappuccino that my hubby just got for me so hopefully that will energize me







Well I hope you feel better, how's your tummy? Take care and I'll talk to you later







HugsRobin


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey Robin,What do you think is making you so tired???Hi moldie--the meeting place maybe a bit to busy and overwhelming at this point. My stomach is still iffy Robin--i think it is a return of the H-Pylori.Will call doc on monday.Debbie


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

hey Robin--check out the meeting place forum here.They have an on going CP conversation. All kinds!I had never really gone there before. CoolDebbie


----------



## Xie (Jan 24, 2002)

Debbie, Robin, Moldie...I'm here. Thanks for the invitation. Still on a hunt for a new PCP and supposed to pick up a refill tomorrow so it will be interesting to see if insurance pays for the ongoing meds. If not, it's out of pocket time.Going to go roam around here a bit and do some reading.Cris


----------



## Xie (Jan 24, 2002)

Just did a quick stop and go at the chat-room and that is pretty cool! Now where is everybody? Debbie is watching her movie, Robin? OK, I'll go wander somemore and introduce myself all over


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey Cris--im here. Havnt started the movie yet.check out the meeting place--they have some good info and conversation on CP there.The folks here like Moldie--have always been very supportive. This is where i got help when i was first DX. I only wish they where around more.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:My goodness I haven't been around for the past day or so and I discover we have new members on the board. Welcome, Robin and Cris!!! We are here to help and to support you. As Debbielee said we might be a little slow in replying, but we will.Debbielee, sorry to hear that you're having tummy problems. I've had h-pylori a couple of times. Went the route of antibiotics and losec both times. I wonder why some people seem to get it over and over again. Apparently with the new meds out if taken properly it can clear the problem up once and forall. Moldie, my friend, how are you? A little birdie told me that it's your birthday soon. Am I right? Happy Birthday


----------



## hurting (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey Cris Good to see you, I'm glad you found us, I hope some of the others pop in too, this is so nice to have you guys here too, I like it here. No-one is posting on Calm's site so I don't know where they went, oh well I'm enjoying it here. I like the set up here too, and the Gremlins







Hee HeeDebbie, Did you tell everyone about this place? Does Nancy know? I think they would like it here. I'm sorry to hear your tummy is still off







Did you know I have a high H-Plyori level too? The doctor told me a lot of people have it and don't even know it, I wonder if that has something to do with me being sick and tired all the time?What did your doctor do for you? I saw you mentioned something about treatments before, what treatments? Sometimes my doctor is just to lax about things







I have to tell him what to do sometimes







Anyway I hope you ladies have a good night and sleep well, see you in the morning. Good Night







HugsRobin P.S. Is their spell check here?


----------



## Xie (Jan 24, 2002)

Debbie, Weener thank your for the guidance and direction. I'm still lurking and reading. Seems like you have alot of truly caring people here. Guess I need to do more searching on FM as I do have one thing from old PCP that said +Fibromyalgia. When I went to talk to her she said she wasn't 100% but something to be aware of. Who knows, besides I have to start over from ground zero. Think I've done enough sniveling on that topic LOLOff to visit the natives somemore. ~ Cris


----------



## Xie (Jan 24, 2002)

Robin, we were posting at the same time. Hey SIP's go check out the chatroom, there is an "open" one and last time I looked it was empty. This could be really fun, talking in real time


----------



## hurting (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Weener Didn't see you there, we must have been posting at the same time. Well glad to meet you and thanks for the welcome. I see you have H-Plyori too? So I take it, it's something that comes and goes? I don't understand why my doctor didn't treat it. I had a high level too. He said if you tested everyone 80% would have it in their system and blew it off.I don't understand why some doctors do things so differently. At the time I was having bad right sided pain and it still comes and goes. I am also having this feeling of being sick, right now, that comes and goes. I feel ok in the morning and by afternoon I feel sick and have to lay down.I'm having headaches and nausea and just feel sick, I've had it since two days after Christmas, could this be the H-Plyori back again? What do they do for it? What kind of Antibiotics? I'm so tired of feeling this way. Thanks for any help you can give and thanks again for the warm welcome. I hope your feeling well, take care.HugsRobinAnd Happy Birthday Moldie


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi,I heard back from Jeff and he said he would start a Chronic Pain forum if we want on the medi boards--same set up. I will tell you all more tomorrow. CoolOr we can stay in FM and the currant pain forum he has. But if we want to cover all the CP issues maybe have another forum?I have to let him know.Debbie


----------



## hurting (Jan 24, 2002)

Debbie Sounds great but what's the Medi boards? He can't add it on here as another board? Just asking, I'm not sure where the Medi boards are. Anyway it would be gread to have a CP board to talk on. Thanks for asking and thanks Jeff for considering this. Gotta go lay down now, here I go again with what ever this sickness is. I'm so tired of this. How are you doing Debbie? I'll pop back later, take care.HugsRobin


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Morning Robin and everyone,Mediboards id another site Jeff owns. I will send you the link.It is like here from what i see so far.I am going to explore it some more.How you feeling Robin?Debbie


----------



## hurting (Jan 24, 2002)

Debbie OK, I think I know now, that would be great. Thank You so much Jeff for thinking about this, I hope you are able to do it, Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm feeling a little better, it's so strange, it just comes and goes, I took my little dog out and got some air, seemed to help some, don't know for how long. How are you doing? Take care.HugsRobin


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey Robin,I sent you the link--im am very excited







I am hurting today. Did to much yesterday and then didnt get any sleep.I am suppose to swim today. Not sure if i will be able to. Have to wait. Dont want to send myself into a flare.Hey, i have lost 3 pounds cause of my tummy--only eating rice ect... Not a good way to loose it but i will take it.







Debbie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Welcome Robin and Cris. Glad you found your way over here!


----------



## Xie (Jan 24, 2002)

Morining everyone, well it's Friday Yeah! Too bad I've got plans to clean the inside of this house this weekend, I see more pain in my future. On the good side with just Mike and I here it says pretty picked up most of the time.Debbie, a CP forum sounds good to me, if you feel up to it can you send me the link too?Gotta get to work, will check in later. ~ Cris


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Cris--robinI sent the link and Jeff has it up and running now!!!!! YippeeeeWe have a CP forum.You will have to register for that to--only takes 5 seconds.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Good morning Ladies:Cris, have you seen a rheumatologist or a specialist to discuss the possibility of fm? I will look up some of the fm sights I have bookmarked and post it later. Cris try to pace yourself when cleaning your house otherwise you will end up paying for it. I've done it many times over the years. Ah, if only we had a maid!!!Robin, I was diagnosed with h-pylori about l0 yrs ago by an internist. The doctor said that with antibiotics(I think it was called bactrim) and losec I should start feeling better. After about 2 weeks I did start feeling better. Have you seen a gastroenterologist? I find that with some doctors you have to be more assertive in getting things done. I try to make a list of questions to ask the doctor in case I forget things. Which is quite often these days. Do you have IBS? I know that it can get frustrating when you aren't feeling well, but try to hang in there. We are here for you.Which brings me to another topic. When we joined this board a couple of years ago, Jeff set up a time for us FM/CFS'ers to chat. If I remember correctly, it was Mondays at 9:00 p.m. We had about a month of chatting and then it stopped. Is anyone interested in starting up a chatroom again? Anyways, gotta say bye for now. I'm off to chiropractor's for an adjustment.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Well, it's about time this place got some new members. This is great! A big welcome to you Cris







Thanks for the compliment Debbie. Also, thanks for the birthday wishes from my 'ol fibro friend weener! What birdie have you been talking to? I really miss the 'ol times. I hope your hubby is doing well. I think that 9PM Eastern time is a little late, don't you? That would be 10PM central, 11PM Rocky Mt. and, 12MN Pacific! Seems like there must be another time we could pick. Do you know what is available Susan?Thank you too, Robin, for that birthday wish. I will be a half a century old!!







That is scary! How old is everyone else here?Anyone heard from Lynn lately? M.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Moldie and weener







I have H-pylori too weener--they treat it with 2 ax and prilosec--then it goes away for about 8 years and then comes back.You know i had to go have that spinal tap 2 weeks ago for the Lyme--the one i have been fighting for a year??? LOLHey if you guys have time--check on Jeffs mediboard--he set up a Chronic Pain site.Many of the people i told about this place have FM but many also have other issues.Come by ok?Debbie


----------



## hurting (Jan 24, 2002)

Hello Everyone Weener, sorry it took so long to get back to you, Thanks for the information, Bactrim is a good one and losec you said? Yes I do have IBS, got that dx years ago. I also have a collapsed disc along with 2 bad bulges and a spinal tumor, also have a seizure disorder, IC, Reynauds, Osteopenia, Osteoarthritis, SI joint problems, facial Postherpetic Neuralgia, acid reflux and a new problem with neck, shoulder, arm and hand pain that hasn't been dx yet.I think I got it all, anyway even though the IBS does cause me some pain it's not the worst of my problems, LOL, my pain medication does help. What ever is making me sick and occasionaly causing right sided pain is bothering me at the moment.I did go to a GI man and he did a scope and didn't see any ulcers in my stomach so didn't worry about it, of course he didn't worry about it, it wasn't him going through this, anyway at least my primary Doc does what ever I ask so I'm going to ask that he do some blood work and put me on an antibiotic.I'm a little tired of being sick and tired, Thanks for the kind words, didn't mean to wine so much.Moldie, I hate to say how old I am but I'm not far behind you, who would have though we would get this old and fall apart like this?







Well Thanks you two for the warm welcome, it's nice to be here too. Jeff set us up a chronic pain board over on the mediboard, I got here from there by clicking on home at the top, don't know if that's how you get there from here, I'll have to play with it and see. Anyway pop over there too, some real nice people there. They sure know about pain.Well take care and I hope you have a really good weekend.HugsRobin


----------



## Xie (Jan 24, 2002)

Weener, thank you, and any information you may have on FM would be appreciated. Like Robin I have a quote from NS "screwed up neck". Now since I have different aches and pains in different parts of my body, they are saying I could also have FM. No official dx though.I did the IBS thing for a long time, which seems to have resolved itself somewhat with the hysterectomy and pain meds. I had/have pelvic adheasion disease, and haven't had to go back under the knife for that in 4 years (I've had 6).Moldie, thank you too for the warm welcome, I always enjoy meeting new people and this place just welcomes you with open arms.Susan, you have a great group with you here. I look forward to getting to know more and more of you as time goes on.Thank you all again, your kindness shines through. If you want, stop by the new CP forum that Robin mentioned and say hi.Cris


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:Silly me I completely forgot that I was suppose to post some fm sites for Cris & Robin.Okay, here goes: http://www.sover.net/~devstar/ //pages.ivillage.com/sharonfoster2/secretgardenfibromyalgia/Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey weener--thanksStop by at the new CP site too--the other forum some of those folks came form is back up--so it wont be so busy.You all come by.Debbie


----------

